# $65 Insurance policy



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Back story - I store my trailer at work through the off-season, as I don't have access to my backyard (school grounds) and my garage is on the front of my house, so it doesn't work to leave the thing in the driveway.

Anyway, was just at one of my RV Dealer clients today, and realized that of the trailers in our back parking lot (there are a few others that store here, too), mine was the only one without a hitch security lock, to prevent any Joe Schmoe from coming in, hooking up, and taking off with my unit. In addition, our trailer is the a.) newest b.) biggest and, if I do say so myself c.) nicest RV in the lot. Hmmm, which one would be targeted? So, I spent a few bucks ($65 CDN) and picked up a security lock. 

Seemed like the right thing to do. I'm going to use it all the time, whenever the trailer isn't hooked up to the truck. Seems much more secure all around. I highly recommend it. Just make sure the thing is compatible with your tongue/ball size (eg. mine is 2 5/16"). It would really suck to get back to lock it up, and it's too big.

Let's get camping, already! Is winter over?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Always a good idea to lock it up, if nothing more than a little peace of mind. I just have a pad lock on mine now, but its made short enough that cutting it off would be very challenging. I have seen the ones like I think you are referring to, where the unit actually slides over the tongue and locks, so that noone can even attempt to slip it onto their truck. I have one like that on my utility trailer at home, love it!


----------

